# Dead End Cemetery 2010



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Didn't have time to do the indoor haunt this year but I did kick the cemetery up a notch. I'm really happy with the lighting this year. Great turnout. A great night overall.

Here's the link to my pics - http://www.halloween-haunted-house.com/2010/gallery/index.html


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice little cemetery - I really like the grave digger and the scarecrow/jack-o-lantern scene.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love your cemetery, great lighting!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you very much. I appreciate it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The yard looks great.


----------

